# 67 GTO with 68 Engine Have u ever seen this?



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

I just bought this 67 GTO. I am told that the engine is from a 68. Has anyone seen these valve covers? Are they stock or custom?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

DEFINITELY not stock. Just a chrome dress up kit with some fancy after market emblems.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, it's very generic dress up kit... so if you don't like it, ditch it quick!

ALSO... The heads are likely the original heads for the car. 670's were one year only and 67 was the year.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

looks like a 67 lower pulley also 

hmmmm


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sold on Ebay.

Looks like you may have a pulley alignment issue with the ALT - belt appears frayed.









Valve Covers Factory Height for Pontiac 400 Engines Chrome With 400 Emblem Blue | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Valve Covers Factory Height for Pontiac 400 Engines Chrome With 400 Emblem Blue at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Air Cleaner for 400 Ford M Engines 14 Inches in Diameter 3 Inches Tall Chro | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Air Cleaner for 400 Ford M Engines 14 Inches in Diameter 3 Inches Tall Chro at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmmmm. The valve covers add 40 HP and the air cleaner must be at least another 25HP - at least that was what the guy down the street said.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It used to be in a museum in Florida so that probably explains the “dress up”.

I still need to address some minor issues like the belts.

you crack me up Jim.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if that breather emblem is a step up or down from those niffy BUICK Decals 🤔


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I'm not sure if that breather emblem is a step up or down from those niffy BUICK Decals 🤔


First things that would be taken off, If it were mine. Almost as bad as the red caliper covers that came on my 95 Cobra mustang.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I can appreciate them for what they are. The valve covers look nice, the breather is generic, but both would be much better without the overzealous decals...hopefully they can be easily removed. That's just me though.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

What are thw coolest valve covers you've ever seen?

Post pix and source.

Can you tell my age when I say "coolest"?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Hmmmmm. The valve covers add 40 HP and the air cleaner must be at least another 25HP - at least that was what the guy down the street said.


Almost. It's 25% per valve cover _bolt. _25%x25%x25%x25%....eventually......you're making 3000hp.......


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

At least they have 8 bolt holes per cover to keep all that horse power from blowin'em off! ...








...


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Rick1967GTO said:


> What are thw coolest valve covers you've ever seen?
> 
> Post pix and source.
> 
> Can you tell my age when I say "coolest"?


I have these on my 400 that its in my C10, but they won't go into my GTO build...they are too tall for an AC car.










Unique may be a better word to describe them as most people think they are odd rather than cool since the fins go the wrong direction from what we are used to seeing. Speedway Motors sells them..Part # 91003058.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I


Rick1967GTO said:


> What are thw coolest valve covers you've ever seen?
> 
> Post pix and source.
> 
> Can you tell my age when I say "coolest"?


I still say "Super Cool" or "Wicked Cool"
Pontiac has a few great aftermarket vendors for VCs... but most are crap. Read the reviews!

Tin Indian are some of the best.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Buyer beware on Amazon and Ebay...

These arent Pontiac valve covers.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Butler has some gnarly ones if you want to spend 500.00


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Personally I'm partial to these....couldn't resist Army


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

What I am going with. Note these have no holes in the finned area for breathers - which is a must. So each valve cover will get a pair of the "old school" Moon breathers fitted/spaced to the intake (high side) of the covers. I will set one up to be used as my oil fill.

And I will go with some wing nut style valve cover hold downs like these from Moroso. Got a set of chrome ones already, but may go with the blue ones.

That is Ford blue - 'cause I like it.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I like it, mines AMC turquoise cause it went better with the car color ...your dime your your spray can.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Baaad65 said:


> Personally I'm partial to these....couldn't resist Army
> View attachment 151491


Very Nice.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks 👍


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Where can I get custom VCs of my own design? Anybody have experience with a reputable vendor?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Butler has some that you can do your own logo.


----------



## Kruizin66 (Nov 12, 2021)

Rick1967GTO said:


> I just bought this 67 GTO. I am told that the engine is from a 68. Has anyone seen these valve covers? Are they stock or custom?


The valve covers and air intake are aftermarket and offered separately or as a kit on several sites and about 169$.


----------



## the Z (Dec 21, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Hmmmmm. The valve covers add 40 HP and the air cleaner must be at least another 25HP - at least that was what the guy down the street said.


The guy at the store told me I could get 30+HP with just the air cleaner and 80HP if I kicked in the valve covers


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

I'd like to find something with verticle fins polished. The body painted black with only the GTO logo. Still looking.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

So, can valve covers be powder coated or do they need to be ceramic coated because of the heat?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Rick1967GTO said:


> So, can valve covers be powder coated or do they need to be ceramic coated because of the heat?


Spray paint, powder coat, brush and roller with latex... not enough heat to cause any issues. FINGER PAINT!


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

armyadarkness said:


> Spray paint, powder coat, brush and roller with latex... not enough heat to cause any issues. FINGER PAINT!


Thanks. Another vendor giving me bad info.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

To the OP: the solid spacer used on your fan should NEVER be used in conjunction with a fan clutch. The clutch is too heavy to be run that far out on a spacer. You'll eat your water pump at the very minimum. Recommend the right clutch assembly.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

geeteeohguy said:


> To the OP: the solid spacer used on your fan should NEVER be used in conjunction with a fan clutch. The clutch is too heavy to be run that far out on a spacer. You'll eat your water pump at the very minimum. Recommend the right clutch assembly.


Appreciate the suggestion, what is the right one?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The fan clutch bolts directly to the pulley. No spacers.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

O52 said:


> The fan clutch bolts directly to the pulley. No spacers.


Why do you think that the previous owner did this?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats a question I thought of many times. Including asking myself lol.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

I just received some valve covers. They are not as tall as the ones on the car. (see first pic in this thread). Do they need to be that tall?


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Rick1967GTO said:


> I just received some valve covers. They are not as tall as the ones on the car. (see first pic in this thread). Do they need to be that tall?


Never mind. Decided to order the Tin Indian blanks, breathers and air filter cover. Going to have everything powder coated.

I found a place that will etch the GTO logo.

Wish me luck. Expensive experiment.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Crappers, Late to the party. I went with a pair from Nitemare performance. I liked the fabricated look of theirs, and since I'm also running a pair of their ported heads, it was fitting for me. The valve cover decision was one of the toughest I made for my build. They were a bit pricey but came with gaskets, hardware, and the breathers (one is a PCV).


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> Crappers, Late to the party. I went with a pair from Nitemare performance. I liked the fabricated look of theirs, and since I'm also running a pair of their ported heads, it was fitting for me. The valve cover decision was one of the toughest I made for my build. They were a bit pricey but came with gaskets, hardware, and the breathers (one is a PCV).
> 
> View attachment 151966


Nice breathers, hope you drilled them out or they're pretty much useless with their tiny holes even with four, want to see mine 🤣


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Nice breathers, hope you drilled them out or they're pretty much useless with their tiny holes even with four, want to see mine 🤣


I am sure Army does 🤣


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

goat671 said:


> I am sure Army does 🤣


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jared said:


> Crappers, Late to the party. I went with a pair from Nitemare performance. I liked the fabricated look of theirs, and since I'm also running a pair of their ported heads, it was fitting for me. The valve cover decision was one of the toughest I made for my build. They were a bit pricey but came with gaskets, hardware, and the breathers (one is a PCV).
> 
> View attachment 151966


They look sweet!!!! Only thing I hate about the aluminum is that if you drive a lot and get road grime, you can't use Simple Green products to clean your engine, because they etch.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Beautiful. Why 4 breathers?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> They look sweet!!!! Only thing I hate about the aluminum is that if you drive a lot and get road grime, you can't use Simple Green products to clean your engine, because they etch.


What about the Flitz, should have my bottle Saturday...it must be coming by a blind three legged pack mule


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Nice breathers, hope you drilled them out or they're pretty much useless with their tiny holes even with four, want to see mine 🤣


Breathers you say?


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Not to hijack but you all sure do lighten my mornings. 
What a great group here.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Breathers you say?


Are you poking the bear? wait until cocktail time and I can unleash a shit storm of breather chaos unlike no one has ever seen...well I guess you have


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

We went to Walmart the other day because the wife needed to buy some picture frames. One of the stock photos was of your breathers, so you can probably throttle back your distribution


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> We went to Walmart the other day because the wife needed to buy some picture frames. One of the stock photos was of your breathers, so you can probably throttle back your distribution


Dooly noted....but when did you get married, my invitation must have gotten lost in the mail


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Rick1967GTO said:


> Beautiful. Why 4 breathers?


One on the drivers side is a PCV. The other on that side is not really a breather at all, it's blocked off so that the PCV pulls through the entire engine and not just the one valve cover. Two on the passengers side are both breathers. Probably don't need the two, one would be enough. More aesthetics than anything else.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> One on the drivers side is a PCV. The other on that side is not really a breather at all, it's blocked off so that the PCV pulls through the entire engine and not just the one valve cover. Two on the passengers side are both breathers. Probably don't need the two, one would be enough. More aesthetics than anything else.


Seriously though I have the same ones and they had the tiniest holes they were worthless and I kept popping the dipstick out so enlarge everything as much as possible. I used a 3/4" drill in the center and 5/16" or larger around the perimeter and added holes in between. I'd show you but army will make fun of me 😄


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65: "I kept popping the dipstick out so enlarge everything as much as possible."

PJ: Hmmmm, didn't know it worked like that. I usually keep popping the "dipstick" in which enlarges everything. I dunno, maybe I am doing it wrong?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65 said:


> What about the Flitz, should have my bottle Saturday...it must be coming by a blind three legged pack mule



This stuff is supposed to be pretty good and protects polished aluminum. I may try it myself on some of my polished aluminum items.









Sharkhide Store


Get the best deals on Flatwater Inc's line of Sharkhide products. Sharkhide Metal and Aluminum Protectant. Sharkhide Cleaner, Sharkhide Polish, Aerosol Spray. All products are shipped same day if ordered before 2 p.m. 100% made in the USA. SHARKHIDE will keep your metal and aluminum(including...




sharkhidestore.com


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Baaad65 said:


> Seriously though I have the same ones and they had the tiniest holes they were worthless and I kept popping the dipstick out so enlarge everything as much as possible. I used a 3/4" drill in the center and 5/16" or larger around the perimeter and added holes in between. I'd show you but army will make fun of me 😄


Hmmm. If I do this, I'll need to take pictures...

Army makes fun of both of us anyway. Post the pictures or not, he'll figure something out .

It almost sounds like your problem is on the PCV side. The breathers should be sucking in, not out


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Baaad65: "I kept popping the dipstick out so enlarge everything as much as possible."
> 
> PJ: Hmmmm, didn't know it worked like that. I usually keep popping the "dipstick" in which enlarges everything. I dunno, maybe I am doing it wrong?


Well to much pressure anywhere and you're going to pop something especially as we get older 😄


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> Hmmm. If I do this, I'll need to take pictures...
> 
> Army makes fun of both of us anyway. Post the pictures or not, he'll figure something out .
> 
> It almost sounds like your problem is on the PCV side. The breathers should be sucking in, not out


They do but at wot the pcv drops out because of no vacuum then the motor is building crankcase pressure and needs to get out, so path of least resistance like the breathers and if that's not enough it moves to the dipstick you hope and not your rear main seal. I hate when my rear seal blows liquid out of it 🤣


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Ah, OK, got it. Figured it was worth mentioning. I only got in 250 miles on the new engine before I had to store mine for the winter. It's on the stands now for the header install and an oil change. Figure a little more moderate driving and I'll be able to uncork her. Oil out the dipstick would be a bad thing. All that white paint on the header ruined.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jared said:


> Hmmm. If I do this, I'll need to take pictures...
> 
> Army makes fun of both of us anyway. Post the pictures or not, he'll figure something out .
> 
> It almost sounds like your problem is on the PCV side. The breathers should be sucking in, not out


But no one loves you guys like I do. And... Im not making fun of anyone, I'm just keeping myself awake at my desk.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jared said:


> Ah, OK, got it. Figured it was worth mentioning. I only got in 250 miles on the new engine before I had to store mine for the winter. It's on the stands now for the header install and an oil change. Figure a little more moderate driving and I'll be able to uncork her. Oil out the dipstick would be a bad thing. All that white paint on the header ruined.


Start researching the Wagner valve


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> This stuff is supposed to be pretty good and protects polished aluminum. I may try it myself on some of my polished aluminum items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have used the Sharkhide product on some polished aluminum truck bed caps and am not sure it's worth the money. It did dull the polished surfaces some, there is definitely an art to applying it to get it to have a smooth surface, and it scratches as easily as a quality clear coat. For the money, I should have used a good clear spray bomb.

My deduction is that it is a very thin "wipe-on" clear coat and that there is nothing magical about it. If you give it credit for being something better than a regular clear coat paint...I'd only use it on aluminum that was not mirror polished due to the reduction in luster. It can be removed much easier than paint with some thinner and a rag, so I guess that is an advantage when it come time to redo it, however.

I don't want to sound like I'm giving this is a bad review, it's good stuff...just high priced and not great for mirror finishes.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Jared said:


> Crappers, Late to the party. I went with a pair from Nitemare performance. I liked the fabricated look of theirs, and since I'm also running a pair of their ported heads, it was fitting for me. The valve cover decision was one of the toughest I made for my build. They were a bit pricey but came with gaskets, hardware, and the breathers (one is a PCV).
> 
> View attachment 151966


Why did you get 4 breathers?


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Wound up getting Tin Indian valve covers. Haven’t decided whether to chrome or powder coat black.


----------

